# Wanted - Long Term Rent in Pissouri



## robin8234 (Apr 20, 2013)

We are a family of 4 moving to Cyprus in July 13 for at least 2 years. We would like to rent a 3 bed bungalow or small villa in Pissouri. Does anybody have any advice or contacts please?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We looked at a lovely villa in Pissouri when we came over and were on the point of renting it, when our present home came up by chance. The villa has three bedrooms, and a pool and is in a quiet cul-de-sac. At the moment it is up for sale but the owner was open to either a sale or a long-term rental. I have sent you a PM with the details and hope this might help.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

It seems the system will not allow me to send you a private message. 

If you can send me a private message with your email address, I'll send you the information.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Robin can neither receive nor send pm's until he becomes an active member.


----------



## robin8234 (Apr 20, 2013)

Many thanks. I need to have 5 posts before I can PM. Once I become an active member I will get back to you for the details.

I won't get a chance to visit Cyprus before my family and I arrive in July, do you think arranging over the internet is a problem? The only other way is for us to go into a hotel when we arrive and start looking at properties. I am presuming that once we find a property we like we should be able to move straight in?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

robin8234 said:


> Many thanks. I need to have 5 posts before I can PM. Once I become an active member I will get back to you for the details.
> 
> I won't get a chance to visit Cyprus before my family and I arrive in July, do you think arranging over the internet is a problem? The only other way is for us to go into a hotel when we arrive and start looking at properties. I am presuming that once we find a property we like we should be able to move straight in?


In my experience, you must see the property a number of times before you decide whether it is right for you. On the internet you do not see the abattoir over the back fence, the hunting dogs kept in a cage next door, the dodgy neighbours with their rock music blaring till all hours ...

There are empty properties for rent everywhere, so you will be spoiled for choice. Time spent in looking and researching is never wasted.

After the third visit to our villa, we knew it was just what we were looking for. We agreed a price (nowhere near the inflated asking price), checked the tenancy agreement and within a couple of days we handed over the deposit and the first month's rent, and we were in. It can be that quick and that simple.


----------



## robin8234 (Apr 20, 2013)

That's all really good advice, many thanks. I will get back to you when I can PM.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I've sent you a PM. Let me know if you don't receive it as it is not showing in my sent box.


----------



## robin8234 (Apr 20, 2013)

Received, thank you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

WE are in the process of finding a long term for the moment and I have just no words for the agents we have met so far. Either they don't listen to your demands or just don't bother. We have seen only rubbish for the last 2 days.
And the latest agent was the worst. Pushed like a timeshare seller to get you to rent

Now we try the contacts route instead
Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Try driving around and ringing the phone numbers outside the properties that you like, especially if you know the area that you want to live in. Once you have seen it then walk away only to return alone at several different times during the next few days. Then negotiate hard.


----------

